# Not much, but a start. Chip Rack



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

So, I've been knocking around with the router table idea and using my router in a more efficient or easier way for particular tasks, such as chip racks, which are a snap with a router table. There are also a few others things that are in my "want to build" list which are hinged upon a router table because of the ease of use. 

So, today, after picking up a router table off craigslist for a song of a deal, I had some oak material laying around that I wanted to chew into and tinker with a few bits on the table. After getting the needed adapter ring at Sears to get router into this table, things were off to a decent start. 

This is my first run with a router table. I've used a router quite a bit, so I wanted to play with some different bits and materials, depths, etc.. I have a pile of other stuff I ran through it, but only took picks of this. 

The two bits used are a 1-5/8" Core Box bit and a 1/8" slot / straight cut bit. 

I initially didn't intend on using the slot bit on this piece of material, and was going to cut it down to size on the table saw after I was done. Once I looked at it, I thought about cutting it down, and or adding a little 'standing rail' to the front of the chip rack. 

Again, just tinkering around in the garage and making sawdust. 
Next 'trial' will be to stack a few of them, try some blends of different woods, end caps on these, cut down to size for a particular number of chips (say 40 or so), etc.

Once this was done, I cleaned it up, took some sand paper to it, then rubbed some tung oil in it to bring out some of the grain and color and snapped a few picks. 

This piece of oak is 2' long, so I may cut it in two and glue it together and add some mahogany around the edges. We'll see. Kind of an experiment at this point. 

The piece of stock I started with: 









Rough cut, pre sanding, etc. 



























Here is where the Wifey comes out to the garage and asks "What's wrong with your vacuum?" 
It works fine when you turn it on.... DOH! 









Few shots with some chips after sanding it down and getting some oil it in.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now that's a job well done.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice. That will keep a poker table nice and neat. Great job.


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

I read through your entire description before I finally realized that you were not talking about a device designed to hold Pringles. In a way I was a bit disappointed. 

Those are quite nice. They would make good presents for my buddies that play poker, I think.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Noddy, nice work my friend. My son would love that. I might have to get me one of those big honking cove bits and make us a couple and use it to make a poker box as well. Thanks for taking the time to post the photos and sharing them!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Noddy

I like it 

I love it when someone takes a block of wood and turns it into something that many can use and the best thing about it .it's a good way to get the feel of the router table....with a bit or two you can turn out a project that you will have for a long time... some projects can take days to make but this one looks like it can be made in a hour or two....

Looks like a great gift for Xmax ,for the poker player 


Good Job


http://pcpotato.com/article.php?story=PCP_POKER_TABLE_PLANS
http://pcpotato.com/index.php?topic=Poker
============




Noddy said:


> So, I've been knocking around with the router table idea and using my router in a more efficient or easier way for particular tasks, such as chip racks, which are a snap with a router table. There are also a few others things that are in my "want to build" list which are hinged upon a router table because of the ease of use.
> 
> So, today, after picking up a router table off craigslist for a song of a deal, I had some oak material laying around that I wanted to chew into and tinker with a few bits on the table. After getting the needed adapter ring at Sears to get router into this table, things were off to a decent start.
> 
> ...


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry to disappoint those who were expecting pringles rather than poker / casino chips!

I've been known to knock around a poker table a time or two (tongue in cheek) so building something related to cards, poker, chips is close to home. 

Thanks for the comments! 

Like I said, I'm the new guy who is looking to get is feet wet with some more complex projects, so your kind words for these more simple projects are encouraging! 

Many thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Noddy said:


> Sorry to disappoint those who were expecting pringles rather than poker / casino chips!
> 
> I've been known to knock around a poker table a time or two (tongue in cheek) so building something related to cards, poker, chips is close to home.
> 
> ...


Darn... I don't see ANY pictures... I see a blank space for them... but no picture... not even the 'enlarged' one...

I guess the bandwidth limit has been reached or something like that...

Will try later... 

Sounds like a Super project too!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Nice Noddy*

That is a fine start Noddy. A simple project on your first table. Great idea.  
Oh yes, it does make for easier clean up if you turn the vacuum on.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Darn... I don't see ANY pictures... I see a blank space for them... but no picture... not even the 'enlarged' one...
> 
> I guess the bandwidth limit has been reached or something like that...
> 
> ...



Hey! The pictures finally showed!!

Very nice starting project!!
You got a very good "feel" for your router and table... feed rate, etc.

I haven't seen a chip holder with a slot like that... NICE touch!!

Does this mean it's the start of a Poker Table?  

You're doing GREAT!! Take your time... Lil by lil...

Thanks for some very good pictures too!


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

I started a "revolution" several years ago with building poker table. My site takes in about 100,000K unique hits / month from people in search of plans, details, step by step, etc. etc. etc. 

I love building tables, and hate building them, all in the same day.  

It's a "beast" I had no intentions of creating! 

More to come from the router table.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Noddy said:


> I started a "revolution" several years ago with building poker table. *My site takes in about 100,000K unique hits */ month from people in search of plans, details, step by step, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> I love building tables, and hate building them, all in the same day.
> 
> ...


Noddy,

Can you share your website address with us... so we can see too? 

You've surpassed the posting threshhold... you can do it... now.

Thank you.


----------



## Noddy (Aug 31, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Noddy,
> 
> Can you share your website address with us... so we can see too?
> 
> ...


http://pcpotato.com/index.php?topic=Poker


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice job Noddy, I'm not a poker player, but I have some friends that are. I may want to share this with them, for a price.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Noddy said:


> http://pcpotato.com/index.php?topic=Poker


*C O O L !!*

Thank you.


----------

